# Rate this guy from lookism, does fatman mog him?



## androidcel (Feb 26, 2019)

https://imgur.com/ieiBeZ3

@ZUZZCEL @dogtown @Coping @Extra Chromosome @kobecel gtfih


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 26, 2019)

does he mog him? silly question.


----------



## kobecel (Feb 26, 2019)

He has a nice jawline and good eyes


----------



## Jaded (Feb 26, 2019)

Mogs Fatman into oblivion.


----------



## kobecel (Feb 26, 2019)

But he's balding


----------



## SW01 (Feb 26, 2019)

nah.


----------



## LightingFraud (Feb 26, 2019)

His lips hurt him a lot, very masc though


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Feb 26, 2019)

lol thats technoslav, he looks like he has autism for some reason


----------



## androidcel (Feb 26, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> lol thats technoslav, he looks like he has autism for some reason


can you rate him? His lookism name is actually tehnoslav btw


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 26, 2019)

He's about 6.75. Mogs Fatman, as if it had to be said.


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 26, 2019)

Theres something wrong with the girls in the 4th pic


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Feb 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> can you rate him? His lookism name is actually tehnoslav btw


5.5 psl


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Feb 26, 2019)

7


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

JFL fatman mogs


----------



## androidcel (Feb 26, 2019)

dogtown said:


> JFL fatman mogs


fatman mogs him, if you think otherwise you are deluded af


----------



## dogtown (Feb 26, 2019)

androidcel said:


> fatman mogs him, if you think otherwise you are deluded af



Agreed


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 26, 2019)

Sadly yes.
Technoslav is a mogger.


----------



## Coping (Feb 26, 2019)

Fatman mogs him to oblivion


----------



## Nibba (Feb 26, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> 5.5 psl


Lol you have no idea how to rate people dude. Technoslav is very gl


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Feb 26, 2019)

technochad


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Feb 26, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Lol you have no idea how to rate people dude. Technoslav is very gl


 
Lol this is PSL, not reddit


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

kobecel said:


> But he's balding


His skull shape is good. Being bald doesn't matter if you have a good skull shape. Technoslav has a good jawline, eyes and lips. Fatman has bad eyes, lips, and an average jawline.


----------



## Madness (Feb 26, 2019)

Fatman might be lower psl but we know he gets more girls so he mogs


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 26, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> Lol this is PSL, not reddit



You call your ratings PSL but then don't actually rate according to how PSL users rate. 5.5 by your system, not PSL.


----------



## bobs_pls (Feb 26, 2019)

*does fatman mog him?*
obviously


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 26, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Mogs Fatman into oblivion.


Cope


----------



## Jaded (Feb 26, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> Cope
> View attachment 24973


----------



## KrissKross (Feb 26, 2019)

We’re going to have to send a search party to locate fatman after he just got mogged into the 34th dimension


----------



## deciduoustree (Feb 26, 2019)

where's his hair


----------



## future chadlite (Feb 26, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> 5.5 psl


STfu u repulsive curry son of a whore technoslav mogs that subhuman shit fatman in every universe


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Feb 26, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You call your ratings PSL but then don't actually rate according to how PSL users rate. 5.5 by your system, not PSL.



5.5 psl=7.5 irl. if you ask the random person to rate technoslav, you think their gunna give him an 8? lol


my rating system is the only true psl rating system that it which was passed down to by its founders. you newcomers have created your own psl rating system which you got from reddit users that transferred over here.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Feb 26, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Theres something wrong with the girls in the 4th pic


1st's horsefaced, 2nd's bald, 3rd's cute

nvm, thought the girl was slouching more than she really is im blind


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 27, 2019)

Jaded said:


> Mogs Fatman into oblivion.


Cope

Also why is there a girl without hair there kills all looks


----------



## Autist (Feb 27, 2019)

Better physique
Better face


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Feb 27, 2019)

JFL LOOOOL fatman mogs him hard.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 27, 2019)

Didn't look at pics but yes.


Jaded said:


> Mogs Fatman into oblivion.





weissbier said:


> JFL LOOOOL fatman mogs him hard.


This technofag or whatever should just stay inside while fatman is in the proximity.


----------



## fobos (Feb 27, 2019)

This guy mogs the whole forum man


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 27, 2019)

fobos said:


> This guy mogs the whole forum man


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 27, 2019)

rockndogs said:


> Theres something wrong with the girls in the 4th pic



One of them is a ginger,second one has cancer,third one is a cumslut


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> One of them is a ginger,second one has cancer,third one is a cumslut


all of them have vaginas


----------



## Autist (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Vanillestorms (Feb 27, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> my rating system is the only true psl rating system that it which was passed down to by its founders.


Doesnt look like it


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 27, 2019)

androidcel said:


> https://imgur.com/ieiBeZ3
> 
> @ZUZZCEL @dogtown @Coping @Extra Chromosome @kobecel gtfih




Guy makes thin eyebrows look attractive


----------



## androidcel (Feb 27, 2019)

bump this shit


----------



## androidcel (Mar 8, 2019)

bump


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> bump


You know the answer lmao


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 12, 2020)

Bump


----------

